# BCS noun declension



## 123xyz

Recently, I have heard 'sanjamo otvorenih očiju' on a commercial on TV. Why is it in the genitive, rather than the instrumental? Shouldn't it be 'otvorenim očima'? Also, I've seen/heard 'na leđima', 'u ustima', 'u kolima', etc... Why aren't these 'na leđi', 'u usti'? Are they just irregular or is there more to it? What other nouns are irregular in these ways?


----------



## Duya

123xyz said:


> Recently, I have heard 'sanjamo otvorenih očiju' on a commercial on TV. Why is it in the genitive, rather than the instrumental? Shouldn't it be 'otvorenim očima'?



It semantically should not be instrumental, because the open eyes are not the means or tool for sleeping (compare "gledamo otvorenim očima"); rather, the open eyes accompany the act of sleeping. Alternatively, one could use the "instrumental of company" (_sanjamo *s* otvorenim očima_), though the genitive sounds more natural.

I admit, this is a peculiar use of genitive (and I don't know how this usage is classified in grammars), and I imagine it isn't easy for L2 speakers. It occurs when a noun phrase ('otvorene oči') describes a state accompanying an act ('sanjati'), but does not actually instigate or drive it. 



123xyz said:


> Also, I've seen/heard 'na leđima', 'u ustima', 'u kolima', etc... Why aren't these 'na leđi', 'u usti'? Are they just irregular or is there more to it? What other nouns are irregular in these ways?



These aren't irregular -- they are neuter plural, rather than feminine singular. Compare _more > mora _(pl.)_ > morima_ (dat/loc/inst pl.).


----------



## VelikiMag

123xyz said:


> Also, I've seen/heard 'na leđima', 'u ustima', 'u kolima', etc... Why aren't these 'na leđi', 'u usti'? Are they just irregular or is there more to it? What other nouns are irregular in these ways?



Yes, they are irregular because those nouns have only plural forms. Therefore they have plural declension. Other nouns which I can think of right now are _pluća_, _vrata_, _klešta_, _makaze_, _pantalone_, etc.


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you for the explanations, but I still don't get everything. So, the instrumental is used only for tools and means? If the object of 'with' is a companion rather than a tool, the genitive case is used? If so, can I say ''Otisao sam na trzistu mog prijatelja"? It sounds wrong, it seems as though I'm saying that the market belongs to my friend. And if 'ustima', 'leđima', and 'kolima' are neuter plural, what's the nominative singular? Wouldn't it be 'usta', etc... - which should be feminine because it ends on a? If they exist only in plural, is it impossible to say "Usta je dio coveckog tijela' and 'Uste su im bile otsijećene'? Thank you for the examples, by the way, I have been inflecting those words as regular feminine nouns.


----------



## Orlin

123xyz said:


> Thank you for the explanations, but I still don't get everything. So, the instrumental is used only for tools and means? If the object of 'with' is a companion rather than a tool, the genitive case is used? If so, can I say ''Otisao sam na trzistu mog prijatelja"? It sounds wrong, it seems as though I'm saying that the market belongs to my friend. And if 'ustima', 'leđima', and 'kolima' are neuter plural, what's the nominative singular? Wouldn't it be 'usta', etc... - which should be feminine because it ends on a? If they exist only in plural, is it impossible to say "Usta je dio coveckog tijela' and 'Uste su im bile otsijećene'? Thank you for the examples, by the way, I have been inflecting those words as regular feminine nouns.


Koliko ja znam, ima takvog prostog pravila: ako nom. mn. završava na *-i* ili -*a*, DLI mn. je na *-ima*, a ako je N pl. na *-e*, DLI mn. je na *-ama. *Pl. tantum imenice *isto imaju rod*, i, skoro sam siguran, "kola", "leđa" i "vrata" su pl. tantum *srednjeg* roda. Za "usta" ja lično ne znam.


----------



## Duya

123xyz said:


> Thank you for the explanations, but I still don't get everything. So, the instrumental is used only for tools and means? If the object of 'with' is a companion rather than a tool, the genitive case is used? If so, can I say ''Otisao sam na trzistu mog prijatelja"? It sounds wrong, it seems as though I'm saying that the market belongs to my friend.



No, I did not mean that you can replace "instrumental of company" with "genitive" *in general. *The "spavati otvorenih očiju" genitive is rather peculiar, like I said. 

I'm about to look up in Stevanović's "Savremeni srpskohrvatski jezik", but have in mind that he devotes no less than 180 (!) pages of Vol.2 *only *to semantics and syntax of constructions with genitive. 



123xyz said:


> And if 'ustima', 'leđima', and 'kolima' are neuter plural, what's the nominative singular?



As VelikiMag said, there is no singular form. Thus, only "Usta su deo..."


----------



## VelikiMag

Instrumental case corresponds to questions _sa kim?_, _čime?_ Usually you are accompanied by a person, so then you would say: _sa bratom_, _sa sestrom_, _sa drugom_, etc. And if you are using something as an instrument (it is usually a thing, not a person), then you use instrumental without "_s_/_sa_": _putujem kolima_, _guram leđima_.

Pay attention that dative, instrumental and locative plural have in Serbian language same form. And you distinguish them by their preposition. For example _u kolima_, _na kolima_, _o kolima_ would all be locative, because of prepositions _u_, _na_ and _o_.

Genitive case corresponds to questions _(od) koga?_, _(od) čega?_ Genitive is also used to indicate someone's belongings, like you noticed _Tržište mog prijatelja_ means exactly that - _My friends's market_. Notice that often you can substitute this genitive with a possessive adjective - _prijateljevo tržište_.

I would like to add here that tržište means market in general. For example: _domaće tržište - domestic market_, _svetsko tržište - world market_, _tržište nekretnina - real estate market_, _crno tržište - black market_, etc.
The place where people sell food and small items would be _pijaca_ in Serbian or _tržnica_ in Croatian.
So, if you wanted to say: _I went to the market with my friend_, it would be: _Otišao sam na pijacu sa svojim prijateljem_.


----------



## Duya

Well, Mag, you're technically correct, but to explain that "Genitive case corresponds to questions _(od) koga?_, _(od) čega?_" to someone who does not have the cases in his mother tongue is not particularly helpful. It's as if you say "English uses definite article the for things already known from context, and indefinite article for indeterminate things": technically true, but does not help much a learner who is a native Slavic speaker, where even the *concept* of articles does not exist (except in Bulgarian and Macedonian).

To remind, we're talking about

Verb + adjectiveGEN + nounGEN

where the noun phrase denotes a property of the subject, i.e. how the act is carried. In most cases, it is equal in meaning to instrumental:

_Hodati spuštenih hlača = Hodati sa spuštenim hlačama_ (Walk with one's pants down)
_Izašao je vezanih ruku = Izašao je sa vezanim rukama_ (He went out with hands tied), etc.

Here, "otvorenih očiju", "spuštenih hlača", "vezanih ruku" etc, as a whole, clearly acts as an adverbial phrase in the sentence. 

 I skimmed over 70 pages in Stevanović (the remainder is devoted to  genitive with prepositions), but did not find more detail of this  particular usage. At most, he says in the introduction (Vol. 2, p.174):



> Tome se još može dodati činjenica [...] da se još uvek genitivom označavaju izvesni odnosi koji karakterišu neke druge padeže. Ovo nam potvrđuju genitivi koje smo uzeli s nekoliko stranica dela samo jednog pisca (A. Šenoa, Seljačka buna) [...]


----------



## DenisBiH

Would this paragraph be perchance referring to the same thing?



> Među padežnim izrazima sposobnost obilježavanja načina imaju genitiv,  instrumental i akuzativ. Genitivni padežni izrazi nisu osobito brojni i  tipološki su prilično usko svedeni: uključuju integralne dijelove tijela  uz koje mora stajati sintaktički obavezna odredba.



EDIT:

Here is more - kvalitativni genitiv.


----------



## VelikiMag

Duya said:


> Well, Mag, you're technically correct, but to explain that "Genitive case corresponds to questions _(od) koga?_, _(od) čega?_" to someone who does not have the cases in his mother tongue is not particularly helpful.



Tačno je da makedonski jezik nema padeže, međutim ima nešto što se zove _ostaci padeža_. To su riječi koje ukazuju na to koji bi padež trebao tu da bude, kada bi padeži postojali. A predlozi koji u srpskom ukazuju na padež su u makedonskom često isti ili slični. Tako da im sam pojam padeža nije baš toliko stran kao što izgleda kada se kaže da makedonski nema padeže.
U svakom slučaju, ne može se uvijek povući paralela između nečijeg maternjeg jezika i onog koji se uči. Ako nešto postoji u nekom jeziku koji učim, a ne postoji u takvoj formi u mom maternjem, onda to jednostavno prihvatam kao takvo (da ne kažem naučim ga napamet), jer mi drugačije to ni ne može biti jasno. I poslije određenog vremena i meni to postaje normalno, baš kao i izvornim govornicima. Naravno, ako aktivno koristim taj jezik.



Duya said:


> It's as if you say "English uses definite article the for things already  known from context, and indefinite article for indeterminate things":  technically true, but does not help much a learner who is a native  Slavic speaker, where even the *concept* of articles does not exist



Ista stvar. Pretpostavimo da je tebi i meni sada jasno kada se koristi određeni, a kada neodređeni član u engleskom jeziku i da ih pravilno koristimo. Postavlja se pitanje kako smo mi to naučili, a naš maternji jezik nema članove? Pa prvi put smo i mi čuli nekakvo objašnjenje toga tipa, kao što si ti napisao. I naravno u tom trenutku to i nije imalo nekog smisla. Međutim, tokom daljeg učenja jezika, čitajući i slušajući, polako se stvarala neka maglovita slika o svemu tome koja se na kraju iskristalisala. I sada to jednostavno znamo kao takvo.


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you all very much, now it is clear to me. The links helpful, they also explain why it's 'učiniti sretnim' and 'smatrati nevažnim'.


----------



## Orlin

Ja sam izvorni bugarski govornik i mislim da sasvim isto vredi za bugarski i njegove govornike: mi smo skoro potpuno izgubili deklinaciju tokom razvoja jezika (sasvim kao makedonski) ali još uvek postoje neki ostaci (npr. kod zamenica), tako da koncepcija padeža nije potpuno nestala i može da služi za osnov učenja padeža u drugim jezicima (mada u mnogo ograničenoj meri, i mi Bugari naravno imamo mnogo teškoća).
Spodelio bih moje iskustvo učenja upotrebe padeža (oprostite što to nije tako blizu izvornim pitanjima teme, ona je ionako "preširoka"): po prvi put sam naišao na regularnu upotrebu padeža u ruskom: svi kažu da je to veliki problem Bugarima, no zahvaljujući tome da sam ga počeo učiti relativno rano (9-10 god.) i u tom uzrastu čovek "ne misli" tako mnogo nego prihvata i uči napamet skoro sve, gotovo nisam imao problema. Kasnije sam imao još manje teškoća s padežima u BCS (osim možda poneki slučaj uticaja ruskog): ja lično mislim da je deklinacija u BCS jednostavnija i regularnija usporedno s recimo ruskim (ili s možda bilo kojim zapadno- ili istočnoslovenskim jezikom?). Tako da je susret s nepoznatom fundamentalnom gramatičkom kategorijom na početku problematičan (sve ti je nerazumljivo, moraš da učiš napamet), potom sve prihvataš i/ili shvataš i ovo iskustvo ti je izuzetno korisno za druge jezike u kojima postoji ista kategorija)
Međutim, da li ima takvog teoretskog spora koliko padeža imaju BCS jezike, naime da li su lokativ i dativ isti padež pošto uvek imaju iste oblike? Koliko ja znam, tradicionalni stav je da su oni separatni padeži usprkos tome što su uvek identični u obliku (verovatno po analogiji s ostalim slovenskim jezicima s deklinacijom, u kojima su oni nesumnjivo 2 samostalna padeža i ne poklapaju se u svim slučajima u fonetskom obliku). Da li se ova tendencija menja?


----------



## Duya

Orlin said:


> Međutim, da li ima takvog teoretskog spora koliko padeža imaju BCS jezike, naime da li su lokativ i dativ isti padež pošto uvek imaju iste oblike? Koliko ja znam, tradicionalni stav je da su oni separatni padeži usprkos tome što su uvek identični u obliku (verovatno po analogiji s ostalim slovenskim jezicima s deklinacijom, u kojima su oni nesumnjivo 2 samostalna padeža i ne poklapaju se u svim slučajima u fonetskom obliku). Da li se ova tendencija menja?



Otprilike se svi lingvisti slažu da je koncepcija sedam padeža uglavnom besmislena (neki, doduše, spominju akcenatske razlike između nekih reči u lokativu i dativu, koje ~98% ljudi nema i ne oseća), ali, koliko znam, ne postoji ozbiljna "politička volja" da se to i promeni.


----------



## VelikiMag

Orlin said:


> naime da li su lokativ i dativ isti padež pošto uvek imaju iste oblike? Koliko ja znam, tradicionalni stav je da su oni separatni padeži usprkos tome što su uvek identični u obliku



Za razliku od dativa, lokativ uvijek ide sa predlogom ispred sebe. Zato su u lokativu zamjenice samo u dužem obliku, dok su u dativu najčešće u kratkom.


----------



## Orlin

VelikiMag said:


> Za razliku od dativa, lokativ uvijek ide sa predlogom ispred sebe. Zato su u lokativu zamjenice samo u dužem obliku, dok su u dativu najčešće u kratkom.


I ja mislim da je ovo dobar argumenat za sačuvanje sadašnjeg stava prema ovom pitanju. Ali u svakom slučaju čini mi se da nema nekih važnih razloga žuriti s promenom pošto nije praktično tako radikalno prekinuti tradiciju (praktički je svejedno da li ima 6 ili 7 padeža) i osim toga je sasvim periferan problem.


----------



## VelikiMag

Mislim da čak i veliki broj izvornih govornika ne bi mogao jasno da razluči dativ i lokativ. Ljudima obično ostanu u sjećanju ona pitanja iz osnovne škole: _koga, čega?, kome, čemu?_ i na osnovu toga pogađaju padež. A pošto su se dativ i lokativ izjednačili u isti oblik, obično nema ni potrebe razmišljati o tome šta je koji od ta dva.
Što se pak stranaca tiče, kada im se objasni da su oblici isti i da ne moraju mnogo da misle o tome jer će svakako biti ispravno, onda i njima dođe sve jedno da li je 6 ili 7 padeža.
Imajući sve ovo u vidu, ispada da bi smanjivanje njihovog broja bilo samo iz razloga da se može reći kako ih ima manje i ništa drugo. A tada bi vjerovatno nastala zbrka u nekim posebnim slučajevima, pa bi se morala dopisivati i neka nova pravila i objašnjenja. Tako da ja lično ne mislim da će do nekog smanjenja doći, barem ne u nekom doglednom vremenu.


----------

